# Problem Netgear WG511 und Windows 98/SE



## Parzival (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, wer kann mir helfen:

Die Verbindung zwischen Wirelesskarte und Accesspoint steht. Ich versuche eine Internetverbindung zu bekommen, was allerdings nicht klappt. Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke


----------



## zerocode (19. Februar 2005)

Welchen Provider  hast Du? manche Provider, z.B. telecom benötigen ein spezielles Login. Kannst Du unter Netgear.de finden
 gruß Mike


----------

